# 2001 Maxima Brake Calipers



## jkelsey83 (Dec 31, 2009)

I recently tried to install new rear brake pads on my 01 Maxima. Everything went together well until I tried to get the caliper piston to go into the bore. I tried pushing it in with a C-clamp which did nothing. I then rented the tool to turn the piston. I turned and turned and it went in about a 1/4 inch but would go in no further even though piston would turn. It was also very hard to turn. The bleeder was open the entire time.

Any ideas on what I need to do to get the piston to go into the bore and clear the new pads??


----------

